# Other Aquarium Forums > Marine Tanks >  My Virgin Rescape Nano Marine Tank

## dnsfpl

reference to http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...ad.php?t=44580
after gathering info and tips from bro here, i did a minor rescape

15" x 15" x 12"(H) tank
800L/hr hang on filter
55w PL light(yet to change to blue/white tube)
8 kg of live rocks/sand

Water Parameter(similar to previous two measurement)
Ammonia/Nitrite 0
Nitrate(yet to get a test kit)
pH 8.3
Salinity 1.0235
Temperature 27.5-30(slightly warmer due to the removal of 12v DC fan x 4 from my setup)

Livestock
found a mini shrimp and a snail while rescaping lol
the coral, i believe, is still alive as it respond to light
intend to keep 1 common clown + another fish(can recommendation?)









removed rocks and sand by 40%
removed 12v DC fan x 4
a "hole" in the center to improve water circulation

hopefully i did the right thing and a better job this time round

thanks

----------


## EvolutionZ

much nicer bro! why you removed the fan?

----------


## CacaManiac

It's looking much better now dude...
I like that clearing you made in the center... some fish may find it a lovely hide out

----------


## dnsfpl

> much nicer bro! why you removed the fan?


at the moment not keeping coral
reduce the risk of white spot
lesser evaporation, easier to manage




> It's looking much better now dude...
> I like that clearing you made in the center... some fish may find it a lovely hide out


thanks

----------


## beetlejuice403

Hey bro, after the rescape, the layout of liverocks sure looks much better & less cramp... Upz!!

If use fan (4 some more), do take note that evaporation of the water will be even higher... More top-ups to be done... This also mean that the SG of the water may be more prone to fluctuation (because most of the salt remains in the tank as only water evaporates off)) & hence more monitoring needed...

For the mini shrimp & snail found, are they dangerous? (maybe you can take some pics of it & post here to ask the view of the more experienced reefers?) If yes, you may need to catch them out when you want to introduce your livestocks (clownfish & others..). If it's safe (be it to fishes or reefs in the future), then ok to leave it in...

Am also trying to find (buy) a companion (fish) for my common clownfish inmy nano tank... Was thinking of getting a Royal Gramma for it, but need to check out their compatibility... Like those firefish but they like to jump/dart around, not suitable in my nano... Guess the disadvantage of having the nano is we are quite limitted to the choice of fishes we can put in the tank...  :Sad:  But so far, the pros far outweighs the cons!!!  :Laughing:

----------


## EvolutionZ

acctually can just use 1 or 2 fan enough already.. 4 will only means more evapouration..
and also can DIY a driping system to drip water in back to the marine tank to balance off the evaporated water.

----------


## dnsfpl

did another rescape again









intend to stock up with
Turbo & Nassarius Snails
Cleaner & Sexy Shrimps
Blue legged Hermit Crab, Starfish, Common Clown - 1 each

which species of starfish should i stock?

thanks

----------


## Thirteen

your rescapes are getting better!!  :Well done:

----------


## beetlejuice403

> did another rescape again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hi bro,

your scape is really very nice with all those corals on them... Put mine to BIG shame...  :Embarassed:  Btw, one bro (with reefing experiences) told me that the blue-legged (think it's banded type) hermit may not be snail/ reef safe leh? You may wish to consider getting the Red Scarlet Hermit instead as they are known to be reef/snail safe... [I'm keeping one also, so for nothing done to my common zoas...)

As for starfish, you may wish to get the Red Starfish that's reef safe.. I heard other saying that those starfish with 'thorn-like' on their body are not reef-safe (something like the Chololate Chip Starfish etc...) So do ask the seller about the starfish since you already have corals in your set-up...  :Smile:  & Never never ever buy these Harlequinn Shrimp - it feeds on Starfishes ALIVE!!!  :Shocked: 

Cheers!

----------


## dnsfpl

thanks for the info

hopefully the inverts can adapt well in my tank

have a great sunday

----------


## EvolutionZ

beautiful! get more corals!

----------


## dnsfpl

how many "stuff" can you spot?

----------


## Verminator

by 'stuff' you mean what exactly?

 :Laughing:

----------


## dnsfpl

some minor updates of my tank

----------


## skratikans

Nice, I like the new additions

----------


## dnsfpl

some minor updates

----------


## EvolutionZ

bro i think blue tang will grow big.. not suitable for nano tank...

----------


## dnsfpl

> bro i think blue tang will grow big.. not suitable for nano tank...


plan to sell if it outgrow my tank  :Smile:

----------


## Cough

Very nice setup! I am always impressed by nano setups. It's not just tangs that will overgrow your nano, under good conditions your bubbles will take over 1/3 of your tank, which is a good thing of course but will end up stinging your other corals  :Smile: 
Get ready to juice some cloves of garlic, Blue tangs are soooooooo prone to parasite infections (ich)  :Smile:

----------


## dnsfpl

hopefully my bubble will be healthy but slower growth rate
if not i will have to sell it away...like my previous bubble  :Laughing: 

thanks for the tips
will take note

----------


## dnsfpl

some minor update on my tank, pic take under blue lighting


green leaves blue center yellow dot zoa, can anyone ID this species



Water Parameter
ammonia 0
nitrite 0
nitrate <1
phosphate 0.5
pH 8.2-8.4
temperature 27-28.5
salinity 1.024


Livestock
3 x Nassarius Snail
2 x Asterea Snail
1 x Turbo Snail
3 x Sexy Shrimp
1 x Cleaner Shrimp
1 x Red Fromia Starfish

----------


## dnsfpl

finally got some new livestock from CF yesterday

----------


## dnsfpl

some newly added LPS

----------


## dnsfpl

full tank shot

----------


## Jervis

Well done! I really like the green Torch peeping from behind... how about adding another piece of green Hammer next to it? Hammer, Torch and Frogspawn can tolerate each other  :Smile:

----------


## dnsfpl

provided i manage to bargain hunt
very broke already  :Laughing:

----------


## onizukaa

nice tank you have there bro!!!

----------


## anfieldmad

Very nice!

----------


## dnsfpl

thanks bros...but i have decom and move to a 3x2x2

cheers

----------


## monstar

hi all new and interested in marine tanks. how much would one like this cost? are live rock ex?

----------


## dnsfpl

2nd hand LR price range from $1 to $5 per kg

estimate amount i spent on this nano tank

tank $15
skimmer $80
wave maker $10
rocks & sand $30
salt + water(distilled) $50
misc(food, additives, test kit, hydrometer etc etc) $50

$200-$250 should be enough for this kind of simple setup
as for livestock & corals, i spent app $250 on this tank

cheers and happy reefing

----------


## monstar

thanks alot will start getting the stuffs. where to get a 15 dollar tank in the east? normally i see 1 feet coast already about 30ish.

----------


## dnsfpl

all pricing are based on 2nd hand

cheers

----------

